# Hope I Didn't Do The Wrong Thing



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I sold my Savage 93R17 FV about an hour ago. The gun has been to heavy for me to handle well since I bought it 4 years ago. I kept my Mueller APV scope to put on a 93R17 F when I find one.

I just found out that they are far and few between around here. I called many places and no one has one is stock. I'd really prefer to find a used one anyways. I guess the .22 Mag will have to work until I run across one.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

I find my 93R17 BRJ is a bit heavy myself.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

I put up a WTB ad on armslist as soon as I sold the rifle. I'm sure in time I'll run across a deal on one. The fella that bought my bull barreled gun said he got a good deal. I sold the gun for a little less than the average price, but didn't plan to use it any more. He was buying it for his son to take groundhog hunting with him. His son was quite excited when he saw the gun.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Might wanna try out a Marlin 17HMR, HT....It'll be accurate & dependable... :teeth:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Glad to see you got her sold Dick.....ya must have sold it right after we had our chat.......see... talking to me brings good luck!LOL


well then lets talk about me finding a job with a good trucking company that pulls flat beds and has high pay for newbies and has me home every weekend lol

need all the luck i can get.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> well then lets talk about me finding a job with a good trucking company that pulls flat beds and has high pay for newbies and has me home every weekend lol
> 
> need all the luck i can get.


Good luck w/ that.... :teeth:


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Here u go, Dick--good price for a Stainless Sporter barrel w/ AccuTrigger.....

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=334346126


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

D!ck, you should just hold out for the new 17.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> D!ck, you should just hold out for the new 17.


That thought has entered my mind. But, I have a boatload of ammo for the HMR. I could always sell the ammo. But, my thought is that I don't shoot that much over 150 yards anyways. But, if I buy an HMR and use up the ammo I have I'll sell the HMR and buy a .17WSM. Chances are I'll never shoot all the HMR ammo I have anyways.

Scotty, I prefer the AccuTrigger over the trigger on the Marlin. And I believe the 93R17F is as light a .17HMR as one can find. Even the Rossi single shot weighs more. Weight of the gun is my biggest concern.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Hortontoter said:


> That thought has entered my mind. But, I have a boatload of ammo for the HMR. I could always sell the ammo. But, my thought is that I don't shoot that much over 150 yards anyways. But, if I buy an HMR and use up the ammo I have I'll sell the HMR and buy a .17WSM. Chances are I'll never shoot all the HMR ammo I have anyways.
> 
> Scotty, I prefer the AccuTrigger over the trigger on the Marlin. And I believe the 93R17F is as light a .17HMR as one can find. Even the Rossi single shot weighs more. Weight of the gun is my biggest concern.


Dick --the link that I posted is for a Savage...SSteel sporter bbl w/ Accutrigger...Synthetic stock

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=334346126


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Another senior moment. I don't know where I came up with Marlin. Nice looking gun, but I don't see me paying $286 to have stainless. My scope is black too, not that things need to match to shoot game anyways.

I see that Dunhams have the 93R17 FV on sale for $209 until tomorrow or Friday. I feel kinda bad selling mine yesterday for $200. I feel like I ripped the guy off. But, I'll bet Dunhams don't have any if one goes there. If they do, thats a great price.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh well--all I know is that the only ammo that is on the shelves is .17HMR...There's plenty of it for him to buy to shoot his new rifle that he got from you...


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Wonder why the HMR ammo is around. I saw four or five boxes at GM in Canton yesterday. Price was $19.99 though. Supply and demand is great if you are the guy doing the supplying.


----------

